# 2000 Chevy 1500



## DURAMAX42088 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey im new to the boards but i recently purchased a 2000 Chevy 1500 4x4 with a 4.8 liter V8 and i was wondering if i would be able to put a plow on it or if i should just leave it alone. thanks


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I am sure that there are plows that you can put on it. I am sure that you could go with any brand with home owner type plows to put on it. It all depends on what you are looking to use it for. I would do one or two drives max with it. It is a pretty light duty truck. You might just want to leave it alone, especially if you have another truck that you use for plowing.


----------



## DURAMAX42088 (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks for your opinion so i should just stay away from full size plows and go for like a fisher home steader if i wanted to?


----------



## jeff45 (Jan 28, 2006)

i have a 7 1/2 foot fisher on my truck that is the same exact truck. i use it for commercial plowing and it does fine, i like using it more than my 1 ton trucks xysport


----------



## DURAMAX42088 (Apr 23, 2006)

hey thanks for the replies i got some time to think about weater i want to put a plow on or not prsport


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think HP wise you will be OK. I mean, mine is a 5.0 and it is a tank. A 4.8 should not be that much different. Iwould just be worried about the front end. You would proabably have to beef it up a bit. A Home Steader might nbe on the light side, and a 7.5' might be on the heavy side.


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a 2002 1/2 ton short box, plow commercially with it, no problems. Buddy has a 1996 1/2 ton short box, plows commercially, no problems. Mine has a 7 1/2' Western Poly Pro, his is a 7 1/2' Fisher RD. Both trucks have 7' back blades (mounted to the rear of the truck). What ever you do, take your time and don't plow like a jack*** and you will be fine.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you can get a meyers st series 7.5 or a light duty curtis plow


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Fisher reccomends the 7'6" ld series which I would go with.


----------



## southofheaven73 (Dec 7, 2005)

*yup*

If you have the heavier front end, you can get the 7'6'' RD. Which would be decent for you. Oh by the way nice truck..and hopefully the front bumper will stay on when we go off roading!wesport


----------



## DURAMAX42088 (Apr 23, 2006)

southofheaven73 said:


> and hopefully the front bumper will stay on when we go off roading!wesport


shut up haha pumpkin:


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*Try Snow Way*

I would check out a Snoway plow in lieu of a homeowner plow. With the down pressure option you would do alright for yourself.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I have a 2004 chevy 1500 4x4 with a 26 series sno way.I haven't plowed with it yet but it carries it fine. Only thing about those 1500 is you need to turn up the torsion bars or put some stops in because with a sno way 26 series it will still lower that snow plow mount almost to the ground I put a 3inch body lift on my truck it sags to about factory level with it on there but I have plowed with a 1500 chevy and a f150 they do fine. Just don't go taking on any targets or anything crazy like that.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I wouldn't buy no homeowner type plow it is a waste.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Duramax,

A Sno-Way MT or 26 series plow in a 7'6" model would make a great application for your 1/2 ton Chevy. They both would be less weight for the truck to carry than comparable plows of other manufacturers. 

Visit our factory website http://www.snoway.com for further information.

Regards,
Tom O'Brien
District Sales Manager
Sno-Way International Inc.


DURAMAX42088 said:


> Hey im new to the boards but i recently purchased a 2000 Chevy 1500 4x4 with a 4.8 liter V8 and i was wondering if i would be able to put a plow on it or if i should just leave it alone. thanks


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

Here's one if your interested


































A Three year old Meyer's STP 90 7.5' Poly Plow complete with harnesses, Saber Lights, modules, Touch Pad control,

You'll need to get the truck side frame mounts

Located in Central Massachusetts
$1700

508 753 6617


----------

